# Labour Day Holiday - 7 May - Brisbane



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Anyone up for a paddle/pedal on the Labour Day holiday this Monday. The missus is studying all day. So I have a day-long leave pass.

Not sure whether to hit Lake Baroon early or somewhere around the northside of Brisbane in a creek.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Will be definatley be out and about.
Not sure where yet myself.

Looks like a few are keen for Ewen Maddock Dam http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=79440#79440

It's fished OK for me on the last few visits.
Ash


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks, Ash. Didn't even know it existed. Fished with these guys on ANZAC Day at Baroon. Nice bunch of fellas. Finally got the sounder in and working, though might have used too much silastic to stick the transducer in. But it all works well. Cheers, Pete


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Pete
Not sure what I'll be doing on Monday but could be interested. I do want to do some yak fishing over the weekend. What times did you have in mind?


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

guys 
the longtails are chasing bait in against the beach at bribie if you want to have a go at them,if the wind stays in the west then the beach break will not be a problem


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Chaps,

Have decided to join the crew that are hitting Ewen Maddock Dam on Labour day. See thread: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7515 for more info.

Hope you are make it.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I was panning to hit nudgee on monday morning, wanted to work the run in tide for flatty on the banks, looking at getting to the boat ramp about 5.30-6.00 am


----------

